

Cross Compare of SQL Server, MySQL, and PostgreSQL - e1ven
http://www.postgresonline.com/journal/index.php?/archives/51-guid.html

======
bigtoga
I got as far as the third "comparison" on install:

For SQL Server: "Hardest most time-consuming and biggest hog of resources of
the 3 even when its not doing anything"

I stopped reading - it was clear from that and the previous sentences that the
author had an ulterior motive than to provide an unbiased account of the
three.

